# Texas Coastal Prairie is coming ALIVE!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We've had some pretty good goose hunts over the last couple of days. Didn't hunt Sat or Sun due to all the rain, but group on Monday decided they'd brave the elements and were rewarded with a 35 bird hunt. Today's(Tues) hunt the snows went back to acting like snows, but speck limits were easy to come by as they have been all season. With some colder temperatures on the way, it's just a matter of time before the snows start to play. Once it gets cooler and they get hungrier, it'll be GAME ON!

Below are a few pictures from the last couple hunts and a couple videos of goose feeds on a couple of our properties that were taken while scouting along with a couple videos taken during the hunts. LOTS of ducks and geese showed up with this last weather system and we're getting reports that even more are on the way with this cold front.

***Nick only has December 12, 13 & 14 open until January for anyone interested in goose hunting with him***

Remaining December and early January openings:
GOOSE HUNTS
Dec. 12, 13, 14, 24, 27, 29, 30, 31
Jan. 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9-13

DUCK HUNTS
Dec. 13, 14, 22, 23, 24, 26-31
Jan. 1-5, 9-13

CRANE HUNTS
Dec. 22, 23, 24, 26-31
Jan. 2, 3, 10-15

To book, contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Most of these dates only need 1 hunt to remove 2-3 days, so contact us ASAP to lock your spot down before we are totally booked up.



















CLICK ON THE LINKS BELOW TO WATCH VIDEOS


----------

